# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Новогодний конкурс на VirusInfo

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

VirusInfo и "Лаборатория Касперского" приглашают вас принять участие в конкурсе на лучшее рациональное предложение по совершенствованию Антивируса Касперского и Kaspersky Internet Security 2009, который пройдет на базе VirusInfo с 24 ноября по 31 декабря 2008 года. К участию в конкурсе допускаются все зарегистрированные участники VirusInfo. 

*Условия конкурса*

Конкурс на лучшее рациональное предложение по продуктам "Лаборатории Касперского" пройдет в два этапа. 

На первом этапе претенденты, желающие принять участие в конкурсе, должны представить описание того предложения, которое они считают необходимым внести, по установленной форме. Предложения будут приниматься в течение одного календарного месяца с момента открытия конкурса. 

На втором этапе компетентное жюри, составленное из специалистов "Лаборатории Касперского" и представителей VirusInfo, проведет анализ и оценку поступивших предложений, и авторы трех лучших заявок будут награждены ценными призами от "Лаборатории Касперского". Имена призеров конкурса будут объявлены в течение одной календарной недели не позднее 31 декабря 2008 года.

*Форма подачи заявки*

Внося свое предложение и публикуя его на форуме VirusInfo, участникам следует указать:

1) Краткое наименование предложения
2) Компонент Антивируса Касперского / Kaspersky Internet Security 2009, для которого предназначено данное предложение (например, "Сетевой экран")
3) Описание предложения
4) Аргументированное обоснование ценности и новизны предложения
5) Описание предполагаемой выгоды от реализации предложения

*Обращаем ваше внимание:*

Чрезвычайно желательно вносить предложения глобального характера, способные оказать определяющее воздействие на развитие целевого продукта. Рекомендуется избегать:

1) несущественных предложений (например, "Добавьте кнопку "Поиск" в окне отчетов")
2) просьб по исправлению ошибок программы (например, "Исправьте орфографическую ошибку в окне настроек")
3) предложений по функционалу, уже имеющемуся в продукте (например, "Введите компонент родительского контроля").

Желаем удачи всем участникам. Прием предложений в данную тему считается открытым с момента публикации данного объявления.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pkt

1. Повышение удобства использования
2. Сетевой экран
3. В компоненте "Сетевой экран" необходимо давать подробное пояснение на каждое сообщение. Например, не только показывать, что такое то приложение хочет получить доступ по такому то адресу, но и пояснять для чего это может быть надо и что будет если запретить или разрешить данную деятельность. Если еще добавить рекомендации по решению возникших запросов, было бы вообще хорошо. Причем эти нововведения можно выделить в определенный режим работы сетевого экрана(типа для новичков), чтоб не нервировать более опытных пользователей.
4. Ценность предложения в том, что тогда этим компонентом смогут пользоваться не очень опытные пользователи. Новизна в том, что по сути все имеющиеся на рынке программные брэндмауэры предполагают наличие определенных знаний у пользователя. 
5.Выгода - в более широком охвате рынка за счет неопытных пользователей.

----------


## drongo

*#1*

*Наименование предложения:* 
       Визуальное разделение  настроек всех модулей графического интерфейса       
*Предназначение:*
 (предложения глобального характера ) Kaspersky Internet Security 2009
*Описание:*
Модули hips, файрвол, антивирус и тд должны быть в гуи отдельно друг от друга
Особенно  это касается фаервола и модуля hips, сейчас это выглядит как лабиринт и чтобы что-то настроить, слишком много надо делать телодвижений.
Существующая сейчас рубрика "контроль приложений" разделить на "hips" и "сетевой экран".
Как таковой, механизм контроля  изменением приложений - пропал, а хотелось бы вернуть и разместить в  сетевом экране или в hips.
Обоснование ценности и новизны предложения
*Цель:* сделать программу  более удобной в использовании с точки зрения эргономики. Например: взять опыт  avg internet security. По моему, самое удобное разделение модулей в графическом интерфейсе, среди ныне существующих комбайнов.
Новизны тут нет, всё новое -хорошо забытое старое. Когда все модули визуально разделены, пользователю легче ориентироваться.
*Описание предполагаемой выгоды от реализации предложения:*
Mеньше кликов мышкой, все модули разделены. Пользователю легче ориентироваться. Следовательно, быстрее купит.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*

*/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/*

*#2*

*Наименование предложения:* 
       3 режима работы файрвола.
*Предназначение:*
Сетевой экран
*Описание:*
Один режим для обычного пользователя (можно назвать: "простой режим" с минимумом настроек и минимумом запросов как сейчас.) идеология : пусть останется как сейчас в восьмой версии. Если программе разрешили выход - то всё ей можно. 

Второй режим -advanced user с удобными настройками.
идеология для  advanced user: всё запрещено, кроме разрешённого самим пользователем.
 Третий режим, а скорее под-режим настройки для  advanced user-режим обучения, при котором будут запросы при выходе в инет.
Правила для программ можно будет выбрать из  всплывающего меню с огромной базой стандартных наборов правил для программ (браузер, торрент, емул, IM , и так далее.) Пользователь в gui по умолчанию видит "простой режим", но  должна быть кнопка : "экспертный режим", который преобразит, как идеологию так и внешний вид.( И конечно запомнит выбор режима, а не будет всё сбрасывать на установки по умолчанию)
Там уже должна быть  кнопка: "Простой режим"для возврата.
*
Обоснование ценности и новизны предложения:*
Считаю, что тот кто хочет настроить немного тоньше- не нужно ходить по лабиринту  :Smiley:  Всё новое- это хорошо  забытое старое. Считаю ошибкой, что испортили данную опцию в восьмой версии. Слишком далеко всё задвинули.
Должно быть несколько интерфейсов продукта для разного уровня подготовки пользователей. Пользователь уже выбирает какой режим ему больше нравиться.

*Описание предполагаемой выгоды от реализации предложения:*

Продукт будет более удобен в использовании, как для простых, так и для более продвинутых пользователей одновременно, что однозначно сможет повысить рост продаж.
P.s. Думаю, многие такое уже предлагали, майку будем резать на мелкиe полоски  :Wink: 



*/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/
#3*
*Наименование предложения:* 
Hips @ script
защита от известных и неизвестных  скрипт-вирусов, а также от исполнения файлов любых других расширений по желанию пользователя.
*Предназначение:*
HIPS
*Описание:*
Mетод уже известен: http://www.analogx.com/CONTENTS/down...em/sdefend.htm, Подобное уже сейчас можно настроить в KIS2009. Но, не хватает одной важной особенности: После первого запуска, пользователь должен решить - заносить к "хорошим" или нет и модуль должен запомнить этот выбор, дату исполнения, имя пользователя.
Пользователь должен иметь возможность “подписAть” неизвестный файл и если файл изменился, то  модуль должен предупредить об этом пользователя и дать возможность выбора перед исполнением данного файла(выполнить, заблокировать, удалить, послать на анализ... )

*Обоснование ценности и новизны предложения:*

данный модуль предоставляет:
-защита от ещё не написанных скрипт-вирусов.
- избавляет от постоянных поп-апов разрешить/запретить- модуль  просто запомнит выбор пользователя и если ничего с файлом не случилось- никакого окошка больше не выпрыгнет.
- Сокращает время настройки 

*Описание предполагаемой выгоды от реализации предложения:*

Понятные настройки и дополнительная возможность защиты от неизвестных угроз всегда будет дополнительным стимулом к покупке продукта.


*/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/

#4*

*Наименование предложения:* 
Guard @ removable disks(Disk on key, photo camera, etc) 
 Защита от вирусов  со съёмных носителей.

*Предназначение:* kav/kis

*Описание:*

- в разделе данного модуля активная  красная кнопка, если автозапуск на  съёмных подключаемых дисках включён. Если нажать, то кнопка станет зелёной  и отключит автозапуск.
И конечно наоборот, если автозапуск отключён, то  горит зелёная кнопка
По умолчанию, думаю не нужно силой устанавливать какой-либо режим. Если человек привык к какому-то режиму, пусть знает лишь какой у него сейчас режим с возможностью изменить
-при записи на съёмный носитель, должна идти  проверка количества  и качества файлов (вдобавок к антивирусной проверке) То есть, если я копирую папку с 10 файлами, на флешке не может оказаться больше или меньше или изменённые файлы( md5  разное)- если это так- пусть будет тревога, советы обновиться, просканировать систему, обратиться к специалистам...
Реализация как я предполагаю: создание хеша копируемых файлов с места копирования  и повторная проверка уже на съёмном носителе- если хеши совпадают- значит всё нормально.
После записи на съёмный диск или вставлении нового съёмного диска, может создаваться специальный  файл html (например  на рабочем столе- файл того что есть на съёмном диске для удобства пользователя / дата изменения файла /создания / хеш файл проверки антивируса, проверено тогда то и тогда то. )
-разграничение прав доступа к флешке: не каждая программа установленная на компьютере может обратиться к флешке, не каждый пользователь может обратиться к флешке.( спасибо за предложение p2u, если что, будем майку делить  :Wink:  )

*Обоснование ценности и новизны предложения:*

 Борьба с вирусами, для которых метод распространения 
съёмные диски. Это реальная угроза, которую можно как минимум минимизировать данным новым модулем. 
Пользователю удобно, когда такая защита будет уже заложена в антивирусный продукт и соответственно шанс что именно такой продукт будет куплен возрастает.
*
/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/

#5*

*Наименование предложения:* 
Antiphishing Advenced+
добавочный модуль для улучшения  функциональности антифишинга.
*Предназначение:*  kav/kis ( Antiphishing)

*Описание функциональности: 
*
Данный модуль должен:
*содержать улучшенный  алгоритм по утечке данных(при передачи логина на сайт к банку, программа защиты должна проверить верно ли IP и название сайта который выбрал пользователь заранее+браузер или программу через которую происходит подключение к банковскому сервису +  протокол  по которому  идёт отправка(https)
*содержать базу инет-сайтов он-лайн банков по алфавиту, и их IP. Регулярное Обновление данной базы+ возможность добавить свой банк/сайт + отправка только ссылки на сайт банка, на сервер  касперского+ поиск по базе. 

* Подсказка в несколько предложений прямо в интерфейсе, что нужно выбрать свой банк из списка, данные которые будут мониторится (=только логин, а не связку с паролем, так как более безопасней.) + браузер или программу через которую происходит подключение к банковскому сервису.
*при отсылке данных в инет, на иконке программы защиты появиться маленькое, но симпатичное изображение открывающегося сейфа, которое остаётся до конца сессии ( клиент покинул  сайт банка/закрыл клиент подключения к банку)При нажатии на данную иконку- пользователь попадёт в меню настройки данного модуля.


При активации данного модуля, должно появиться новое окошко или открыться новая вкладка с возможностью выбрать свой банк из списка (или поискать и затем выбрать)+ браузер или программу через которую происходит подключение к банковскому сервису+  протокол  которому  идёт отправка(https)  
Пользователь должен сохранить результат.
Затем, при попытке отправки  в инет сохранённого логина к банку- данный модуль сопоставит с условиями, ранее установленными пользователем и если что-то не совпадает-  данные не будут отосланы и пользователь получить уведомление ( красно-тревожное  :Smiley:  )

*обоснование ценности и новизны предложения:
*
: поставит надёжный заслон от ещё не созданных фишинг -сайтов. Так как база с фишинг-сайтами хороша только от тех сайтов, которые уже в базе.
Сколько не говори пользователям, что банк не рассылает почту с просьбами войти в акаунт/сменить пароль, но всё равно находятся те, кто это не понимает и всё равно вставляют в форму которую получили по e-mail.
*
Описание предполагаемой выгоды от реализации предложения:*
Когда пользователь видит, что антивирусная компания серьёзно подходит к обеспечению безопасности критических данных пользователя: кредитных карт,паролей к банковкому счёту, предлагая при этом широкий спектр настроек и ясных объяснений-> шанс что пользователь будет больше доверять данному продукту, а стало бы покупать-> возрастёт.   */=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/

#6*

*Наименование предложения:* *модуль мониторинга сервисов.
**Предназначение:*  kav/kis 

*Описание функциональности:*

  Будет позволять  "одним кликом мышки" настроить сервисы виндоус, как захочет пользователь, а также защищать его выбор. 1)несколько профилей по умолчанию (компьютер для офиса, домашний, параноик) и свой который настроит сам пользователь. Для простоты   настройки в каждом профиле можно будет изменить что-либо и сохранить как "свой" 
  2)При попытке изменения- будет  алерт( если возможно с указанием какая программа это инициировала)+ возможность вернуться к прежнему состоянию.
  * Eсли , startup type  уже  в позиции manual- то   сервис может запуститься- в таком случае , по моему алертов не должно быть.
  В любых других случаях алерты должны быть.

*Обоснование ценности и новизны предложения:*

  По моему, творящийся  беспредел уже выходит за все рамки. Когда после очередного обновления вдруг оказывается, что служба которая была отключена, вдруг активна. И нa данный момент, ни какая программа не подскажет, что что-то изменилось с сервисами, если сам не проверишь.  

*Цель:* 
  - уменьшить вред от заражения от ещё не известных вирусов использующих свои сервисы
  -контроль за сервисами и их состоянием.*Преимущество:* нет аналогов.

*Описание предполагаемой выгоды от реализации предложения:*

удобный контроль за состоянием сервисов  и дополнительная возможность защиты от неизвестных угроз всегда будет дополнительным стимулом к покупке продукта.

----------


## drongo

*/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/*

*#7*
*Наименование предложения:* модуль мониторинга inet-сайтов.
*Предназначение:* kav/kis
Описание функциональности:
Для обычного пользователя:
1.Пользователь посылает линк "доверенного сайта" (или сайта, который кочет проверить) на  сервер антивирусной лаборатории. В браузере, при посещении  этого сайта, где-нибудь в углу появиться значок уведомляющий, что сайт находиться на проверке.
2.Приходит один из ответов:
 а)сайт заражён->
Автоматически отключаются скрипты в браузере для этого сайта, если скрипты активны и выводиться предупреждение.( где-нибудь в углу появиться красный  значок, уведомляющий что сайт заражён)
(Если зловред свежий, добавляется в базы.)
Посылается, антивирусной лабораторией,  мгновенное уведомление хозяину сайта(если он подписан на сервис)
б) сайт чистый-> пользователь получает электронную подпись от антивирусной лаборатории, которая уже будет храниться в профиле программы, в браузере  
 где-нибудь в углу при посещении данного сайта, будет  зелёный значок- что проверено-> безопасно.
(Электронная подпись создаются на основе существующих на сайте скриптов, Iframe, etc.)

Это основа, затем можно добавить возможность самому пользователю подписывать сайты, но уже синим цветом, чтобы отличить. А затем, можно уже отправить данные сайты  на проверку при желании пользователя в автоматическом режиме. (просто должна быть кнопка - послать все "синие" сайты на проверку)

Для хозяина /администратора сайта ( возможность получить уведомление о изменении скриптов/появлении новых скриптов - сценариев  на сайте -подписка на  отдельный сервис, который не активный для обычных пользователей)

Xозяин сайта :
1. отсылает свой сайт на проверку (статус  сайта в модуле программы измениться на "отправлено на проверку" )
2. Получает уведомление о результате проверки:
а) сайт содержит зловредный код( с указанием на скрипт, iframe etc.)
б)сайт безопасен-> 
Администратор/хозяин сайта получает электронную  подпись, которая будет сохраняться в профиле данного модуля.
Можно также поставить значок на сайт, который будет меняться автоматически в зависимости от состояния.
3. будет иметь возможность поставить периодичность с которой данный модуль будет проверять данный сайт(скачивать сайт, делать подпись и сравнивать  установленную подпись  со свежей, само собой если подпись отличается- уже надо проверять, возможно заражение)
*
Обоснование ценности и новизны предложения:*

Цель: 
-предотвратить исполнение не известного кода на компьютерах пользователей 
- увеличение скорости исправления сайта 
Преимущество: даже, если сигнатура зловреда,  установленного на сайт пока не определяться, пользователи получают защиту, а хозяин сайта уведомление  чтобы исправил.
Преимущество: нет аналогов среди ведущих антивирусных решений

*Описание предполагаемой выгоды от реализации предложения:*

Распространение зловредов через уже существующие сайты занимает одну из ведущих позиций.До сих пор ни одна из ведущих антивирусных компаний не обратили свои взоры в сторону  владельцев сайтов.Ведь если определённая компания займёт эту нишу мониторинга сайтов, то и остальным пользователям (которые посещают данные сайты) станет дышать легче.

----------


## DVi

Спасибо. Эта часть предложений передана на рассмотрение в жюри.
Ждем новых предложений.

----------


## Jen94

*Краткое наименование предложения*
Хранилище паролей
*Компонент Антивируса Касперского / Kaspersky Internet Security 2009* 
kis, онлайн-защита
*Описание предложения*
Это безопасное хранилище паролей. Принцип функционирования: при входе на сайты, заполнении форм пользователю предлагается запомнить его личные данные. Но сейчас я про логин и пароль. Перехват cookie, как правило, особого труда не составляет. А ведь в них у большинства пользователей все логины и пароли от сайтов, на которых стоит галочка "запомнить". Это весьма лакомый кусочек для злоумышленников. Несмотря на всю опасность, пользователи отвечают, что не хотят каждый раз вводить логин и пароль. К тому же, где гарантия, что за нами не шпионит keylogger?
С помощью "хранилища паролей" можно будет избежать постоянного ввода паролей, т.к. они уже сохранены. Теперь отключим cookie (частично или полностью) и... Перехват личных данных уже затружнен. Теперь про саму защиту хранилища. Предлагаю такую технологию:
один раз генерируется код доступа к хранилищу. Именно генерируется, это позволит избежать его раскрытия.
И, конечно, пользователь задает собственный пароль на хранилище. Можно ввести ограничение по кол-ву символов (напр. не меньше 15).
*Аргументированное обоснование ценности и новизны предложения*
Защита пользователей от перехватов cookie, и, следовательно, раскрыть конфединциальные данные будет сложнее. К тому же частично решится проблема с их перехватом кейлоггерами
*Описание предполагаемой выгоды от реализации предложения*
Отсутствие необходимости вводить пароли, не имея на компьютере сохраненных cookies, оставляет очень положительное впечатление

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> *Краткое наименование предложения*
> Хранилище паролей


Хм. Похоже на "бумажник"  из KDE. Местами действительно удобная вещь...

----------


## drongo

*/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/
#8*
_
Предисловие:_
 Я противник лечения заражённых системных  файлов, так как мне лично достаточно багов которые уже есть в самих системных файлах, зачем мне ещё добавлять баги которые могут появиться от лечения антивирусом? Поэтому, всегда старался заменять с дистрибутива ( cd )  Проблема в том, что не у всех он есть, да и системные файлы имеют свойство  обновляться.
Также, хочу заметить тенденцию событий последних месяцев - ложноe срабатываниe  антивирусов различных  производителей(особенно, когда антивирус удалял  системный файл, считавшимся заражённым)
Оно понятно: спешат,  механизмы проверки готовых баз оставляют желать лучшего, отсюда и ошибки) 
 Исходя из выше сказанного: пришёл к выводу, что необходим новый сервис, который будет работать вместе с антивирусом, именно когда это потребуется( то есть именно в тот момент, когда антивирус заподозрит заражение системного файла, а не всё время как обычно делают компании, потому что так возможно  легче...)

*Наименование предложения:* 
 Банк системных файлов-Сервис восстановления системных файлов.
*Предназначение:* кис/кав, Антивирус, специальный модуль восстановления данных.

*Описание:*
Антивирус, после проверки всего диска на предмет инфекций, предоставит полный отчёт в дополнение к обычному, каких файлов не хватает в базе безопасных, так сказать в "банке файлов".
Если  какого -то файла не хватает, то  попросит у пользователя загрузить через графический интерфейс тот или иной файл, которого нет пока в  "банке файлов" 
Если делать таким образом, то большинство согласятся, так как этот сервис сможет помочь им самим  в будущем.

Вместо попытки лечения или удаления, пользователю будет предложено проверить подозреваемый файл в автоматическом режиме на сервере антивирусной компании- просто антивирус сверит сигнатуру подозреваемого файла с базой данных на сервере антивирусной компании- если сигнатура совпадёт с базой безопасных, антивирусная копания починит те неполадки которые произошли с базами и возвратит пользователю ответ, что-то на подобие:"  Спасибо за обращение !В  ближайшем обновлении неполадка будет устранена .Просьба добавить временно  данный файл в список игнорирования."

В случае, когда файл заражён:
Антивирус сделает следующее:
1)загрузит инфицированный файл на исследование аналитикам
2)скачает со своей базы чистый файл и заменит заражённый после перезагрузки, о которой попросит.
Также, исправит реестр пользователя, если потребуется ( популярный пример когда это надо: usereinit.exe )


**Начиная с  2009 версии,  собрана довольно большая база безопасных файлов,  так что можно её использовать и в этом  новом сервисе. Возможно, надо будет произвести некую внутреннею реорганизацию, дабы создать " базу системных  файлов".
***Дабы снизить нагрузку на сервера компании, можно сделать локальную базу системных файлов  пользователя, на винчестере самого пользователя, только данная база должна быть не видна из под активной системы.  Считаю, это возможно реализовать в виде специально созданного диска, как например  "зона безопасности Акрониса" Так как в другом случае,  файловый вирус сможет повредить данные, даже не зная ключа допуска.


*
Обоснование ценности и новизны предложения:*
-снижение риска удаления/не верного лечения системных файлов
-гарантия того, что копии системных файлов всегда находятся в резерве и можно при необходимости их восстановить.
-ни одна антивирусная компания (на сколько я знаю)не предложила пока такого сервиса.

*Описание предполагаемой выгоды от реализации предложения:*

-Практически исключена вероятность удаления системных файлов, даже если пользователь  "сказал" антивирусу удалить системный файл.
-новые файловые вирусы попадут вирусным аналитикам незамедлительно.
-Убытки компании из-за ложного срабатывания (как минимум в данном случае,  при удалении системных файлов ) сведутся к нулю.

P.S. Алгоритм нуждается в доработке( А что, если пользователь давно не обновлялся и все  системные файлы старые, а в базе безопасных таких старых файлов нет и один из файлов заражён? )Но я думаю, идея нового сервиса ясна и заслуживает её превращения в жизнь.
 Будем решать  подобные проблемы после того, как  данному сервису комиссия  скажет  "Да ".

----------


## Гриша

*Название предложения*:

Process Explorer

*Предназначение*: KIS/KAV 2010

*Описание*: Сделать замену стандартному Диспетчеру процессов с возможностью просмотра подробной информации по каждому процессу, добавить возможность поиска информации по конкретному файлу, который запускает процесс, прикрутить визард для копирования файла в карантин и отправку его на анализ в Антивирусную Лабораторию.

*Цель*: Дать пользователю еще одну альтернативу для получения информации о процессах, т.к. туча зловредов блокирует запуск стандартного Диспетчера задач.

*Обоснование ценности и новизны предложения*:

1. Такая "фича" даст дополнительный инструмент для изучения собственной системы и возможность выявить заражение.

2. Возможность быть "впереди планеты всей", т.к. это пока ни у кого не реализовано.

*Описание предполагаемой выгоды от реализации предложения*:

Повышение общей "привлекательности" продукта, его функциональности и как следствие повышение процента выбора данного антивирусного решения для защиты системы.

----------


## Jen94

*Краткое наименование предложения*
Улучшение защиты от пиратства
*Предназначение* 
kav\kis
*Описание предложения*
Улучшить защиту продукта от пиратства. Например в последней версии прекрасно работает "сброс активации" всем известного (но почему-то до сих пор не залеченного) кряка,а в семерке даже заморозка идет. Но сейчас не об этом. Возможность работы таких "кряков" обеспечивает недостаточная защита файлов программы и ее частей реестра). Предлагаю создать специальный контролирующий это дело процесс (или сервис), запускающийся с правами системы или локальной машины. Это обеспечит ее запуск даже в безопасном режиме (процесса). 
Предлагаю также отвязать время лицензии от системной даты. Лучше всего привязать ее к обновлениям, или даже проверяться на сервере синхронизации времени. сейчас обычный перевод даты утягивает за собой и лицензию. На основе этого, как я считаю, рабоает так полюбивщаяся всеми заморозка в семерке
*Аргументированное обоснование ценности и новизны предложения*
уменьшение числа пользователей нелегального ПО
*Описание предполагаемой выгоды от реализации предложения*
При уменьшении работающих кряков (или их отсутствии) возрастут продажи продукта

----------


## AmmA

*Наименование предложения*
Сеть распределенных вычислений
*Предназначение* KIS/KAV
*Описание предложения*
Я предлагаю создать небольшую сеть распределенных вычислений. Есть в фирме 50 машин в локальной сети. Все равно иногда получается? что какая-нибудь машинка заразиться, а если это машина глав буха, то полное сканирование системы может занять очень продолжительное время. Поэтому идея предложения такова, чтобы сократить время на проверку машинки компьютеры должны "объединиться в своих вычислениях", что сократит время на проверку, а если при проверке компьютеры будут использовать свои ресурсы, как единое целое, то можно получить безотказную модель в лечении. Где не один компьютер следит за собой, а группа компьютеров следит за каждым. 
*Аргументированное обоснование ценности и новизны предложения*
√ уменьшение нелегального Антивирусного ПО
√ дополнительные возможности проведения мониторинга и лечения собственное машины так и любой другой и возможность выявить заражение
√ сокращение времени лечения
√ оперативность решения проблем
*Описание предполагаемой выгоды от реализации предложения*
√ появление нового продукта, в следствии - экономическая выгода
√ революция в антивирусной защите (возможно)

----------


## DVi

Конкурс близится к завершению.
Есть ли еще предложения?

----------


## drongo

> Конкурс близится к завершению.
> Есть ли еще предложения?


Ну если на посошок, навеяно темой "тотальный контроль"


*/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/=/
#9*

*Наименование предложения*
Audit Helper
*Предназначение :* kis/kav, отдельная программа.
*Описание предложения:*

Принцип работы:
1) Ввод имени  ограниченного пользователя и его пароля. ( С возможностью сохранения)
2) запуск  Audit Helper  под администратором( или с правами системы); в графическом интерфейсе указать путь к программе которую хотим "научить" полноценно работать под ограниченным пользователем (указать сохранённого пользователя из пункта 1 )(+возможность добавить целый список программ, желающих "обучения")
3)нажатие на кнопку "Обучить" .
4)Всё! Работать под ограниченной учётной записью  и наслаждаться работой на более защищённой системе.
5)Tакже, сделать возможность сохранения настроек и возможности экспортировать сохранённые настройки в другое место. 


*Аргументированное обоснование ценности и новизны предложения:*
Как известно, система постоянно работающая под ограниченной учётной записью уже защищена от современных угроз процентов на 85-90, даже без антивируса.
Проблема в том, что настраивать не работающие программы  под учётной записью ограниченного пользователя лень или знаний не хватает.
Поэтому  необходим автоматический помощник к системе аудита и раздачи прав. Cтатья  на данную тему 
Этот новый модуль поможет решить данную проблему.
Модуль :
* ускорит настойку системы
* поможет системным администраторам и тем пользователям, которые хотят быстро и качественно настроить систему
*
Описание предполагаемой выгоды от реализации предложения*
*появление нового продукта  для облегчения труда администраторов и опытных пользователей, в следствии - экономическая выгода  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

Спасибо за предложения.
Жюри удаляется на совещание.

----------


## DVi

В канун Нового Года жюри подвело итоги конкурса. 
Безоговорочным победителем избрано предложение об организации "Process Explorer". Автор предложения словно угадал направление исследований программистов Лаборатории Касперского - модуль с похожим функционалом уже находится в разработке и, возможно, войдет в одну из ближайших версий Kaspersky Internet Security. Автор этого предложения награждается лицензионным ключом для Kaspersky Internet Security и ценным подарком - наручными часами.Второе место заняло предложение "добавочный модуль для улучшения функциональности антифишинга". Вполне вероятно, что оно будет использовано для улучшения модуля антифишинга. Автор этого предложения награждается лицензионным ключом для Kaspersky Internet Security. Кроме того, в качестве поощрения за активное участие в конкурсе, жюри приняло решение поблагодарить *drongo* ценным подарком - настольными часами.Остальные участники конкурса награждаются поощрительными призами. 

В заключении хочу поблагодарить всех участников конкурса за интересные предложения. Напоминаю, что форум бета-тестирования Лаборатории Касперского всегда открыт для рациональных предложений и аргументированной критики. До новых встреч, друзья!

----------


## drongo

У меня 2 новости: 
1) хорошая -  доставка   TNT работает отлично, получил сегодня посылку с доставкой на дом.( даже с не верным адресом в документе доставки )
2)плохая: часы не работают. Батарейка на месте, проверил. Придётся наверно заменить, дабы проверить или в этом проблема.
Может это всё злобные вирусы?

----------


## DVi

*drongo*, посыпаю себе голову пеплом и даю зарок все посылки перед отправкой лично проверять. Завтра попробую выяснить у маркетологов, как так получилось, и исправить такую неприятную оплошность  :Sad:

----------


## pig

Я бы батарейку проверил.

----------


## Гриша

Сегодня курьер доставил посылку, все работает, из всего пьется, все довольны, всем спасибо!  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

Купил новую батарейку, идут  :Smiley: 
Спасибо ещё раз  :Smiley: 

Dvi, Извини за беспокойство.
 :pray:  :pray:  :pray:

----------

